# Spots to be left alone in Portland Oregon



## Wistfulpenguin (May 21, 2022)

Me and my husband have been camping around Portland Oregon for nearly a month now. They're starting to get aggressive with the sweeps and we're looking for somewhere with a moderate amount of privacy that people will respect our site. The spot we're staying in now is full of silica sand so tips on how to be safe around silica sand would also be appreciated 😇 I'm completely new to this site although my husband has used it before so hello as well!


----------



## stonesolid86 (May 21, 2022)

I recommend georgetown


----------



## Wistfulpenguin (May 22, 2022)

We met a really nice person today who is letting us move in to their spot so problem solved!


----------



## stonesolid86 (May 22, 2022)

O where did u find one?


----------



## Wistfulpenguin (May 22, 2022)

stonesolid86 said:


> O where did u find one?


It's near OHSU. That's all I'm gonna say, I don't tell people where I sleep. It's a great spot though and the person who let us move in seems great too!


----------



## stonesolid86 (May 22, 2022)

Right on! As you know already Seattle has many sub sections in the city. I know in my travels another welcoming area in the city was Belltown. And Sodo. Stands for south of downtown. If I remember right Belltown was being highly gentrified. So I don't know how inviting it would be anymore.


----------



## Stacyrobby2316 (Jun 5, 2022)

stonesolid86 said:


> I recommend georgetown


That's also an alright place.. haven't been in forever though


----------



## stonesolid86 (Jun 5, 2022)

You look familiar


----------



## japanarchist (Jun 6, 2022)

There’s a few good places I’ve seen in SW pdx. Dm me about it


----------



## Wistfulpenguin (Jun 7, 2022)

japanarchist said:


> There’s a few good places I’ve seen in SW pdx. Dm me about it


We found a pretty permanent spot. We met someone who invited us to camp with them shortly after I posted this. Thanks tho!


----------



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm going to be in Portland Oregon for a little while, so I would like some advice on this topic for anyone who's willing to give it.


----------



## sevedemanos (Aug 24, 2022)

i was sleeping outside while working in portland for a year bc the rent there is so high. basically just dont do that in pdx.. i only lasted that long bc ive been stealth camping for a long ass time. if you dont know what youre doing, save for a van and park it as far away from northeast as possible


----------



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Aug 24, 2022)

sevedemanos said:


> i was sleeping outside while working in portland for a year bc the rent there is so high. basically just dont do that in pdx.. i only lasted that long bc ive been stealth camping for a long ass time. if you dont know what youre doing, save for a van and park it as far away from northeast as possible



It sounds like I should just go into a shelter. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## sevedemanos (Aug 25, 2022)

the shelters there are depressing and overridden with obnoxious crackheads.

generally speaking, you can sleep almost anywhere there without getting targeted — as long as you only spend a day or so in any given area

it all depends though. its not really a topic anybody can provide good advice on when it comes to metro areas


----------



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Aug 27, 2022)

sevedemanos said:


> the shelters there are depressing and overridden with obnoxious crackheads.
> 
> generally speaking, you can sleep almost anywhere there without getting targeted — as long as you only spend a day or so in any given area
> 
> it all depends though. its not really a topic anybody can provide good advice on when it comes to metro areas



I've stayed in shelters and other places before. Normally, a bit of light socializing works and not going anywhere dark with strangers, and I always trust my gut! 

Thank you!


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 27, 2022)

Portland is pretty touchy these days. If you can get there, go across the river to Vancouver WA.


----------



## sevedemanos (Aug 28, 2022)

00kissmarrykick00 said:


> I've stayed in shelters and other places before. Normally, a bit of light socializing works and not going anywhere dark with strangers, and I always trust my gut!
> 
> Thank you!



you really should not be outside


----------



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Aug 30, 2022)

sevedemanos said:


> you really should not be outside



What?


----------



## sevedemanos (Aug 30, 2022)

i hope you find the help you need

id send you money for a motey but im broke and begging on the 5 currently


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 31, 2022)

Hellfire said:


> Portland is pretty touchy these days. If you can get there, go across the river to Vancouver WA.



In my experience the cops and locals are worse in Vancouver. I have a couple places up there but really don't want to drop the locations because they are few and far between.

The last time I went to PDX I got out as soon as I possibly could. I don't think I'll be going back, except to immediately switch trains and leave the same/next day, ever again.

That being said, the Northeast at the end of the bus lines isint as bad, as @sevedemanos said.


----------



## sevedemanos (Sep 4, 2022)

Coywolf said:


> In my experience the cops and locals are worse in Vancouver. I have a couple places up there but really don't want to drop the locations because they are few and far between.
> 
> The last time I went to PDX I got out as soon as I possibly could. I don't think I'll be going back, except to immediately switch trains and leave the same/next day, ever again.
> 
> That being said, the Northeast at the end of the bus lines isint as bad, as @sevedemanos said.


agreed.

sometimes people sound like a crackhead and they could probably feel right at home in a homeless shelter. aside from that though yes, there is always the bushes here and there where i would hide my belongings/ a sleeping bag and tarp for months on end.

pdx is really freaking awesome though still. but you cant explain all the complex urban stuff to just anybody.

like recently there was a full on antifa riot over by the expo center. some guy got shot at. but _ofc_ there was. and _ofc_ he did. thats northeast portland, thats the expo center.


----------

